# Ronnie Coleman guest posing at the 2009 Maryland State - August 8, 2009



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2009)

*Ronnie Coleman guest posing at the 2009 Maryland State - August 8, 2009*






YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 10, 2009)

time to hang it up


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2009)

he is supposed to compete at the 2010 Olympia, his right arm measured at 24".


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 10, 2009)

i watched the video. he is still huge. thats fine, but i think its time for him to move on. if he is coming back to win and truly thinks he can he is delusional. If he is coming back because he just loves to compete then more power to him.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> if he is coming back to win and truly thinks he can he is delusional.



Why? Is it because he's carrying some bodyfat?

I think the major source of health problem with these pro BB'rs is they are expected to be ripped all of the time. Good to see big Ron does what he needs to do to stay healthy instead of what the public thinks he should do which is juice so much that he stays ripped and self destructs.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Why? Is it because he's carrying some bodyfat?
> 
> I think the major source of health problem with these pro BB'rs is they are expected to be ripped all of the time. Good to see big Ron does what he needs to do to stay healthy instead of what the public thinks he should do which is juice so much that he stays ripped and self destructs.



no, i think he can't win because he is no longer a top bodybuilder like the other guys that will be on that stage.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> no, i think he can't win because he is no longer a top bodybuilder like the other guys that will be on that stage.



he is still ranked #32 in the world, not bad considering he has not competed much in the past few years.

IFBB Professional Bodybuilding Ranking List (Mens)


----------



## irishteen (Aug 12, 2009)

Ronnie's bodyfat has increased alot since he last competed.His abs arent even showing its time to give up he has already won so much dont try and ruin is reputation by trying to compete again.Its time for the new era Flex Lewis,Phil Heat,Brandon Curry etc.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 12, 2009)

Prince said:


> he is still ranked #32 in the world, not bad considering he has not competed much in the past few years.
> 
> IFBB Professional Bodybuilding Ranking List (Mens)



How do you rank someone who hasn't competed in the last few years? based upon guest posing? The guy is a hall of fame bodybuilder. he has a huge trophy case of sandows. he is past his time.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> How do you rank someone who hasn't competed in the last few years? based upon guest posing? The guy is a hall of fame bodybuilder. he has a huge trophy case of sandows. he is past his time.



I am not sure exactly how the IFBBB maintains that ranking.


----------

